# BIENNE | Projects & Construction



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Swatch Group*
*Headquarters building, watch factory*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developers: The Swatch Group SA, Omega SA

Architects: Shigeru Ban Architects, Itten + Brechbühl SA

Local architect: Blaser Architekten

Landscape architect: Fontana Landschaftsarchitektur GmbH

Façade engineer: Leicht France SAS

Building contractor: Marti AG Bern

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*AggloLac*
*Urban development*
*Location: Bienne, Nidau (BE)*

Status: project










Ville de Bienne

Urban planners: Bauzeit Architekten

Website: AGGLOlac

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

*About Biel/Bienne*

Just to save other users the trouble of visiting Wikipedia, here´s some information about this city:



> Biel/Bienne is a city in the canton of Bern in Switzerland.
> 
> Biel/Bienne is on the language boundary between the French-speaking and German-speaking parts of Switzerland, and is throughout bilingual. Biel is the German name for the town, Bienne its French counterpart. The city lies at the foot of the first mountain range of the Jura Mountains area.
> 
> The city has about 50,000 inhabitants and in 2000 the agglomeration had almost 89,000.


From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biel/Bienne


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Tissot Arena*
*Football stadium and ice hockey arena*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Final status: built










Developer: Ville de Bienne

Architect: Geninasca Delefortrie architectes

Website: Tissot Arena

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Gurzelen*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Current status: study mandate










Developer: Ville de Bienne

Urban planners: Tribu architecture

Press (FR): Journal du Jura

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Esplanade Nord*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Ville de Bienne

Architect: Graber Pulver Architekten

Website: Résidence Esplanade

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

good projects.....:cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Aire Gygax*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architect: KPA Architekten

Website: Jardin du Paradis

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Haute Ecole Spécialisée Bernoise (HESB)*
*School building*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architect: Pool Architekten

Publications: Competitionline, HESB, Batimag

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Swatch Group*
*Headquarters building, watch factory*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Current status: under construction










Developers: The Swatch Group SA, Omega SA

Architects: Shigeru Ban Architects, Itten + Brechbühl SA

Local architect: Blaser Architekten

Landscape architect: Fontana Landschaftsarchitektur GmbH

Façade engineer: Leicht France SAS

Building contractor: Marti AG Bern

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Mâche-Centre*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Ville de Bienne

Architect: HHF Architects

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Rue des Cygnes 21-29*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Final status: built


*Lot A*










Architect: Kistler Vogt Architekten

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Rue des Cygnes 21-29*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Current status: preparatory work


*Lot B*










Architect: Kistler Vogt Architekten

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Aire Gygax*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Current status: under construction










Architect: KPA Architekten

Website: Jardin du Paradis

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Swiss Innovation Park*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*SIPBB*










Developers: Swiss Innovation Park Foundation, Ville de Bienne

Architect: Waldrap Architekten

Website: Swiss Innovation Park Biel/Bienne

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Swatch Group*
*Production building*
*Location: Bienne (BE)*

Final status: built


*Omega watch factory*










Developers: The Swatch Group SA, Omega SA

Architects: Shigeru Ban Architects, Itten + Brechbühl SA

Local architect: Blaser Architekten

Press: (FR) Le Temps, (DE) Bieler Tagblatt, Berner Zeitung

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Purposefully misleading or what? You would think Bienne(BE) is in Belgium, no?


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

Ingenioren said:


> Purposefully misleading or what? You would think Bienne (BE) is in Belgium, no?


Sure, it’s a conspiracy! BE is the abbreviation for canton Bern.


----------

